# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Caos auto

## SARA3244

Visto che siamo in pieno caos da auto potete dirmi se questo comportamento è corretto? 
Per le aziende 
dal 13/09/2006 fino a nuove disposizioni :
Costi (carburante -Manutenzione - Assicurazioni - Bolli ) Iva 40% Costi 0%
Quote di ammortamento???????????????? 
Per i Professionisti 
dal 13/09/2006 fino a nuove disposizioni :
Costi (carburante -Manutenzione - Assicurazioni - Bolli ) Iva 40% Costi 25%
Quote di ammortamento  25% sul totale

----------


## seta

Per le aziende
dal 01/01/2006 tutti i costi (ammortamento e di gestione) delle autovetture sono indeducibili al 100% 
Per i professionisti
dal 01/01/2006 tutti i costi di gestione sono deducibili al 25%
Gli ammortamenti al 25% di 18075,99 (quindi 4519)
Attenzione se tale limite di 4519 &#232; gi&#224; stato raggiunto con gli ammortamenti 2005, dal 2006 le restanti quote sono tutte indeducibili 
Ciao

----------


## SARA3244

Scusami per le aziende l'iva è al 40% giusto?
Se l'auto è usata è lo stesso?????

----------


## fsdn2003

scusate, per un agente di commercio che ha acquistato l'auto nel 2005 posso dedurgli l'ammortamento (il 25% dell'80% del costo sostenuto per l'acquisto)ed i relativi costi di manutenzione e carburante sostenuti nel corso del 2006?
e per l'iva la detraibilità è del...?
grazie 1000

----------


## seta

> scusate, per un agente di commercio che ha acquistato l'auto nel 2005 posso dedurgli l'ammortamento (il 25% dell'80% del costo sostenuto per l'acquisto)ed i relativi costi di manutenzione e carburante sostenuti nel corso del 2006?
> e per l'iva la detraibilit&#224; &#232; del...?
> grazie 1000

  Per gli agenti di commercio non &#232; cambiato quasi niente:
IVA: detraibile al 100%
COSTI: detraibili al 80%
AMMORTAMENTO: detraibilit&#224; in quote annuali (25% su di un max 25822)
L'unica limitazione &#232; che, come per tutti gli altri soggetti, &#232; possibile solo l'ammortamento ordinario (non pi&#249; quello anticipato). 
Ciao

----------


## pierosaia@libero.it

Scusate se mi intrometto, io ho da proporvi il seguente quesito:
Alla luce degli ultimi provvedimenti in  materia di auto utilizzate dai professionisti si chiede:
a) può un professionista scaricare una autovettura immatricolata come automezzo e quindi totalmente al 100% ed una seconda auto uso promiscuo con le attuali percentuali di detraibilità? Posto che l'art. 164 lettera b) del Tuir dispone  la percentuale di deducibilità ..... ed utilizza la seguente definizione" DELL'UNICA AUTOVETTURA CONSENTITA ........ "
Per cui se un'autovettura è ad uso promiscuo sconta l'art. 164 ed un (fuoristrada) autocarro sconta l'inerenza e quindi sconta il 100%. Ciò anche in considerazione che trattasi di un Ingegniere che con il fuoristrada si reca nei cantieri e con l'auto visita gli uffici.
Grazie 
s.p.s.

----------


## Speedy

> Scusate se mi intrometto, io ho da proporvi il seguente quesito:
> Alla luce degli ultimi provvedimenti in  materia di auto utilizzate dai professionisti si chiede:
> a) può un professionista scaricare una autovettura immatricolata come automezzo e quindi totalmente al 100% ed una seconda auto uso promiscuo con le attuali percentuali di detraibilità? Posto che l'art. 164 lettera b) del Tuir dispone  la percentuale di deducibilità ..... ed utilizza la seguente definizione" DELL'UNICA AUTOVETTURA CONSENTITA ........ "
> Per cui se un'autovettura è ad uso promiscuo sconta l'art. 164 ed un (fuoristrada) autocarro sconta l'inerenza e quindi sconta il 100%. Ciò anche in considerazione che trattasi di un Ingegniere che con il fuoristrada si reca nei cantieri e con l'auto visita gli uffici.
> Grazie 
> s.p.s.

  Nello spirito del quesito, aggiungerei (in più di 1 e 2): 
1- Autocarro per i cantieri 100%
2- Autovettura per gli uffici, uso promiscuo
3- Moto di grossa cilindrata 100% (non è una autovettura)
4- Camper 100% (non è una autovettura)
5- Motoscafo per i cantieri in Sicilia e Sardegna 100% (non è una autovettura) 
Sto scherzando  :Smile:

----------


## pierosaia@libero.it

A parte lo scherzo come la vedi tu? Visto che la fantasia può andare oltre?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Nello risposta scherzosa di speedy c'è già la "ratio" della risposta.  :Smile:  
Il fatto è che per un professionista non si può parlare di inerenza riferendosi ad un autocarro. Quindi, per i prof, io direi autocarro 0%. Per l'autovettura, deduzione con le attuali %. 
saluti   

> A parte lo scherzo come la vedi tu? Visto che la fantasia può andare oltre?

----------


## Speedy

> A parte lo scherzo come la vedi tu? Visto che la fantasia può andare oltre?

  E' vero, c'è poco da scherzare.
Nel tuo caso, la deduzione dei costi relativi ad altri mezzi oltre al primo ad uso promiscuo (con deducibilità al 25%) comporta notevoli rischi di ripresa fiscale.
Se te la senti di rischiare, fai pure.
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

seven seconds, speedy !!!  :Smile:     

> E' vero, c'è poco da scherzare.
> Nel tuo caso, la deduzione dei costi relativi ad altri mezzi oltre al primo ad uso promiscuo (con deducibilità al 25%) comporta notevoli rischi di ripresa fiscale.
> Se te la senti di rischiare, fai pure.
> Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> seven seconds, speedy !!!

  I've seen.
La prossima volta uso il turbo  :Big Grin:

----------


## waltube

Salve, 
scusate l'intromissione ma non riesco a digerire il fatto che essendo io libero professionista nel campo informatico che usa la macchina 5 gg su 7 esclusivamente per lavoro visto che devo dare assistenza ai clienti, tra cui la SOGEI (!), non posso dedurre i costi, per esempio, relativi alle giornate di lavoro/settimane/11 mesi  (considerando un mese di ferie, teorico). A conti fatti sono 220gg su 365.
Tra l'altro ho una altra macchina che uso principalmente nel weekend in montagna. 
Saluti 
Walter

----------


## danilo sciuto

Eh ! Ci sarebbe da morire per indigestione ......  :Smile:     

> Salve, 
> scusate l'intromissione ma non riesco a digerire il fatto che essendo io libero professionista nel campo informatico che usa la macchina 5 gg su 7 esclusivamente per lavoro visto che devo dare assistenza ai clienti, tra cui la SOGEI (!), non posso dedurre i costi, per esempio, relativi alle giornate di lavoro/settimane/11 mesi  (considerando un mese di ferie, teorico). A conti fatti sono 220gg su 365.
> Tra l'altro ho una altra macchina che uso principalmente nel weekend in montagna. 
> Saluti 
> Walter

----------

